# found paddle in Cross



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

black shaft with white blades. Maybe it says Joelle Stanions on it. We threw it high up on the bank, above high water line, about half way through the run.


----------



## morelodore (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha silly oars guides


----------

